# Our first master hunt test



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Cooper and I just finished our very first master hunt test this weekend. No ribbon; Cooper went out on the last bird in the 3rd series, a water triple. Was I proud of him? You bet I was!!! We had a bad experience on a training day a couple weeks ago when the honor dog jumped on Coopers' back while he was going for the go bird. Surprisingly that didn't seem to bother him as he kept going for his mark. The problem was the handler and another person standing on the bank screaming "no, here" at the top of their lungs causing Cooper to turn and come in. Since then he has been confused as to whether he should go in for the marks and we have been working hard to rebuild his confidence. So I was thrilled with his performance this weekend. He worked with me in all 3 series and that is all I can ask. It was a great experience for both of us. To top off the weekend Cooper visited the beach for the first time and had a ball.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome!!! Glad to hear it went so well!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Well Done!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I looked at your guys' pedigree and I think you're doing great to get to master runs at such a young age. Especially since I had to go back 5 generations to find a dog with a MH title! Good for you for improving the breed. What does your boy's breeder think? Anyone else from that litter going in the same direction you are? Hope you are both having fun running master. I hope to get there myself someday.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Very, very cool....and a nice looking Golden he is! You will surely get that pass next time...

Good luck..


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Stacey, his breeder is absolutely thrilled that Cooper is doing so well in field, especially with such a novice handler too. I definitely couldn't get this far without the help of the field pro we tryto see at least a couple times a month. His breeder will be entering his sister in hunt tests.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good on you for staying with it and that's one fine looking Golden you have. This breed is so smart and eager to please it's a shame more owners don't take advantage of the hunt/field experience. Sam gets his first taste of the "Salt Life" saturday...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with my girl Lucy. She's got one SH in 5 generations! A few JH and WC and WCX titles, but not much. Lots of dogs in the show dog hall of fame, but none in the field dog hall of fame. Soooo... We're working hard on SH maybe this summer. Good for you for getting out there and giving it a shot! Our goldens are far more capable than they've been given credit for in the last few generations. It's time to put the bird back in bird dog!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> I looked at your guys' pedigree and I think you're doing great to get to master runs at such a young age. Especially since I had to go back 5 generations to find a dog with a MH title! Good for you for improving the breed. What does your boy's breeder think? Anyone else from that litter going in the same direction you are? Hope you are both having fun running master. I hope to get there myself someday.


Way to go Cooper!!! He is a Yogi grandson.... that sure doesn't hurt his cause


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Cooper's really quite accomplished for a young dog. Just realized he and my Gracie are some kind of cousins. One of her sets of great grandparents were also Yogi and Opal. Her grandfather Darwin is a littermate of Coopers dam . . . it's a small world.


----------

